# More Edu in turkey



## Uzume (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey !!!

So I moved to turkey about 5 months ago. I am married to a Turkish citizen and got my little blue book done so I would be allowed to stay here longer with him. Back In the USA I was attending college and didn't finish. Is there a way to attend college here "online" or "to actual college"? If so Is there grants that I would be eligible for to pay for my edu. like in the USA. I'm really bored of just sitting on my computer all day with nothing else to do. Im not allowed to work for 3 years in turkey and I Was wondering If I can further my education while waiting. my Turkish Is a working progress ( its hard teaching yourself:focus: ) anyways By my 3 year period I should be able to speak it decent enough.

thanks for the help in advance


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Online education is available but very limited. For actual college education, usually you need to pass an exam, but check with your university of interest, they might have special clauses for foreign students.

However, if you are OK with online education, go with a US college option. Only citizens are allowed reimbursement.


----------



## Uzume (Aug 5, 2013)

ok ty i will try looking up some online schools later


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

The university of Phoenix is just one example that I can suggest. I know people who have done distance learning with them of a high standard and it has a good reputation for its on-line degrees. You get preference if you are a US Citizen and/or you have US military connections and/or have existing college credits.


----------



## Uzume (Aug 5, 2013)

AlexDhabi said:


> The university of Phoenix is just one example that I can suggest. I know people who have done distance learning with them of a high standard and it has a good reputation for its on-line degrees. You get preference if you are a US Citizen and/or you have US military connections and/or have existing college credits.



Yea university of phoenix is the only one I can think of. I do have previous college credits from when I was back home, but I am going to have to do some research to see if they have some type of grants that will help pay for the schooling online.


----------

